# Ratting/Teasing tips needed!



## kitchengirl (Dec 22, 2006)

I looove the way ratting makes your hair get a diffrent shape or WAY more volume/height but it seems to slip away after about an hour of doing it! What do you girls do that helps it stay big and stay put!Also i usually just overload on conditioner to comb it out, any tips on un-teasing?


PS i am new and looked for a thread like this and couldnt find one, sorry if its already here!


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 22, 2006)

I just section of where I want volume, tease it, and then spray the roots with Joico Ice Blast


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

Try taking your hair into smaller sections when you tease it, and make sure to spray each section heavily with a super-sticky hairspray like Aquanet or RAVE.  Let each section dry thoroughly before you flip everything back over and smooth it all out.  Good luck


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aZ0PtX-cLfw


just watch that


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 22, 2006)

That girl is cute, she's so nervous lol.  I like her, she did it right.  "Your hair is a very versatile thing", LOL!!


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome! thanks guys! that video rawked!

"down and out" repeat 1098249834983483 times!


----------



## iamlelilien (Dec 23, 2006)

If you want it to still look straight and not messy, you can pin up the top layer, then tease the layers underneath like the girl in the video did, and then let the top layer down over it.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

I want to take back what I said about the hairsprays:  I LOVE BigSexyHair's Spray & Play Hairspray now.  Aquanet and RAVE are like scum compared, haha.  I kinda wanna try Joico's Ice Blast, too tho...how does it differ from regular hairspray, Ruby Soho?


----------



## leenabutt (Dec 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_If you want it to still look straight and not messy, you can pin up the top layer, then tease the layers underneath like the girl in the video did, and then let the top layer down over it._

 
Yeah, I always do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then everyone's like 'WOWW HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!' And I'm like "I'M NOT TELLINGGG"


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 23, 2006)

i never thought about teasing the underneath parts and leaving the top straight...good one iamlelilien


----------



## JULIA (Dec 23, 2006)

Eek. The girl in the vid. is so cute ^_^
Thanks for the link!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 26, 2006)

this might be helpful
http://sloove.livejournal.com/78179.html#cutid1


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome link , thanks guys !


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, this is great. thanks everyone!


----------



## user79 (Dec 29, 2006)

I also just tease the bottom part and put the straight hair on top, it looks more neat that way.


----------



## stardustkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_this might be helpful
http://sloove.livejournal.com/78179.html#cutid1_

 
Thank you SO much for that link! It's exactly what I needed! Thankyou thankyou thankyou!! :loveya:


----------



## user79 (Mar 3, 2007)

Teasing is soooo bad for your hair though, just don't overdo it. It will kill the hair shaft if you do it everyday.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

If you had white/blonde hair I'd say use Pssst! to make it more voluminous while teasing (Or if it's not you'll look a little like this)

Bumble&Bumble make black, brown, red, white and blonde hair powder that's great if you need to add a large amount of volume.


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 5, 2007)

Those links are amazing.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_I want to take back what I said about the hairsprays:  I LOVE BigSexyHair's Spray & Play Hairspray now.  Aquanet and RAVE are like scum compared, haha.  I kinda wanna try Joico's Ice Blast, too tho...how does it differ from regular hairspray, Ruby Soho?_

 
  It holds my hair alot better than hairspray. I just tease my roots, then spray them, let it dry for a few seconds, and it holds all day, even holds after having slept on it.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 7, 2007)

when teasing is easier to start from the bottom & then go up OR go from top to bottom?


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 7, 2007)

^
I find top to bottom easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And here's another link..
I'm not sure if its been posted yet...

http://community.livejournal.com/mad.../13260656.html


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 14, 2007)

Im still having trouble doing this, i think im a teasing reject lol.


----------

